# Prayers for neighbor boy



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

My doctor who is also my neighbor 22 year old son was attacked by a shark in South Africa last week. He is a marine biology student on a dive.All I know is that his left leg and both hands were badly mauled. He has had surgery and will need more . They say the attack was a fluke.His parents and brother are there now.It happened on June 28th, and is like a 24 trip over there. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.I am ust heart sick. Thanks,I know how your prayers help us.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Will have them in my prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How terrible...I will keep him and his parents in my prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I will add him to my prayer list.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Jill, that is too frightening.:crying: I'm so sorry for your neighbor and his poor son. I'm sending prayers to them. rayer:rayer:
What a freak accident. I googled it on the internet: Shark Attack on 06/28/2011 Paolo Stanchi ( South Africa ) : 2011 Shark Attack Related Incidents Shark Attacks


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes Susan, that's him.My dr. is his mother.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

chichi said:


> Yes Susan, that's him.My dr. is his mother.


Oh geez..I'm so sexist, Jill. Sorry, I referred to his father when you wrote your neighbor is a doctor. Maybe it's because you had a lot of "he's" in your post. And of course all my doctors are women. Sorry. He wasn't a UD student, was he?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That's okay Sue,I understand.He goes to school in Florida.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word on how he is, Jill? Pretty close to a parent's worst nightmare. :smcry:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Haven't heard anything.Her nurse should be calling me with bloodwork results so I will ask her than. Her office had no info yest. We live in a cul-de-sac and all of the neighbors are waiting to hear.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just saw this Jill


Heavenly Father, thank you for your mercy and your love, you delight in our coming to you and spending time with you, what more could we ask for. Lord I lift up this young man, Lord I don't understand how things like this happen, be with him Lord, bring healing to his body, take away any fears he might be having. Be with his family give them peace of mind. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

I have him and the family in my prayers....................


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Still sending prayers.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

*Up date on neighbor boy shark attack*

The family was keeping things very private,but they arrived home fromm South Africa today. Paulo's hands were badly mauled and sadly his left leg was amputated below the knee.He is in the hosp. and will need months of rehab. He could still use prayers.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry I think I put this post in the wrong place instead of a new post.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Jill, I'm just seeing this now.....what a horrible accident!!!! My prayers to the family.....I don't know what else to say!!


----------



## maltaangel (Nov 20, 2005)

Prayers sent. Let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jill - so heartbreaking. He's lucky he's alive. Sending prayers to him and his family. What a challenge they are all faced with, but am sure their son will be resilient and determined to rehab in earnest and get back to living life to the fullest. What life deals us. :smcry:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you ladies,I knew I could count on you.It is heartbreaking , but he is a determined kid,and he will get thru this, G-D willing. Right now all of the neighbors are taking turns sending meals to the family. There is really not much else that we can do at this point.


----------



## JLee (Aug 13, 2011)

What a sad situation! Is your neighbor's son doing any better?


----------

